# who runs fast beagles??



## Jeremiah Glaze (May 19, 2012)

who all on the forum runs a fst pack of beagles, quick onthe check track drivers??


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 19, 2012)

A rabbit has to tuck his tail when the pack hits the ground


----------



## gemcgrew (May 19, 2012)

Jen and I do with the exception of when we run with Streetsweeper. Only then will our pack gear down to accommodate.


----------



## John Slaughter (May 19, 2012)

i know just how u fill gleen when u run with streetsweeper with those short legged dogs he has


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 19, 2012)

i KNEW IT WOULDNT BELONG BEFORE MY FELLOW COMPADRES SHOW!!!!!!!!!! NOW ALL WE ARE MISSING IS STREETSWEEPER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnrice (May 19, 2012)

not me  wish they were just a little quicker ,I got 2 that are getting pretty quick,there moving the track better and better , ,I THINK ALOT OF MY PROBLEM IS THE STUFF I RUN IN,(OLD DITCHES AND FENCE ROWS ),IF THERE IN THE WOODS THEY CAN STROLL ONE REALLY GOOD


----------



## Nimrod71 (May 20, 2012)

I have fast dogs.  I like them better than the slower models that bark on every foot track.  Around here we call fast dogs meat dogs.  My problem here is I don't have any one that wants to rabbit hunt.  All my hunting buddies have gotten old and rather lay up on the porch and watch ball games or races on TV, or its to hot or too cold.  It's hard to run a fast pack by yourself so most of the season my dogs just set in their pens.


----------



## gemcgrew (May 20, 2012)

Nimrod71 said:


> I have fast dogs.  I like them better than the slower models that bark on every foot track.  Around here we call fast dogs meat dogs.  My problem here is I don't have any one that wants to rabbit hunt.  All my hunting buddies have gotten old and rather lay up on the porch and watch ball games or races on TV, or its to hot or too cold.  It's hard to run a fast pack by yourself so most of the season my dogs just set in their pens.



Where in GA do you live?


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 20, 2012)

Nimrod71 said:


> I have fast dogs.  I like them better than the slower models that bark on every foot track.  Around here we call fast dogs meat dogs.  My problem here is I don't have any one that wants to rabbit hunt.  All my hunting buddies have gotten old and rather lay up on the porch and watch ball games or races on TV, or its to hot or too cold.  It's hard to run a fast pack by yourself so most of the season my dogs just set in their pens.



It Does not have to be that way, I hunt alot by myself as well!!!!!


----------



## Nimrod71 (May 20, 2012)

GEM, I am in south georgia Toombs Co.  One reason people quite hunting here was the rabbits just went away.  We had noticed fewer rabbits each season but by the mid 90's it was hard to find one.  They just disappeared like the quail.  Now I see more, in fact I ran over one coming from town this morning.  I hated that.  Maybe with the rabbits coming back some young hunters will start up and get some of us older ones back out in the woods.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (May 20, 2012)

use to.but learned years ago speed kills but line control and fast check work kills more.we just hunt cotton tails so no need for speed but love fast hounds with brains.I hunt a few times a year with buddys that have fast hounds and really enjoy it.I have no problem with med speed or fast hounds.
Even though i run med speed hounds they have to have hunt and the desire to catch at a med speed.We kill a bunch of bunnys with our hounds so i guess they are meat hounds.Run what you love.


----------



## Nimrod71 (May 20, 2012)

Buckeye you are right finding the rabbit and having fun are the most important.  Back in the old days we ran anything that even looked like a beagle, it didn't matter about speed, just get the rabbit.  We heard a lot of barking and sniffing and we got a good many rabbits.  Then one day a man invited me to hunt with him using just his dogs.  Well was I surprised his dogs ran in a line, didn't run all over the woods, only barked on trail, not with every breath.  They really handled.  I finally ask him what kind of beagles were these.  He laughed and said they were the ones he ran in field trails.  I couldn't believe it.  The only field trial dog I had every seen was Flash, Johnny's dog that walked and barked on every foot track.  This taught me alot.  After that I started up grading my hounds.  Mack told me he ran AKC SPO trials.  My dogs are fast SPO hounds.


----------



## mlandrum (May 20, 2012)

I must CONFESS fellows, the only reason I kill ONE rabbit a hunt is cause by the time I catch up to my Blues and shoot the Rabbit (MEAT) the day is Over  They must run a 12-13 !!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 20, 2012)

Short races, long races, my pack wins together!!!!!!!!


----------



## yonceyboy (May 20, 2012)

buckeyebunnyhunter said:


> use to.but learned years ago speed kills but line control and fast check work kills more.we just hunt cotton tails so no need for speed but love fast hounds with brains.I hunt a few times a year with buddys that have fast hounds and really enjoy it.I have no problem with med speed or fast hounds.
> Even though i run med speed hounds they have to have hunt and the desire to catch at a med speed.We kill a bunch of bunnys with our hounds so i guess they are meat hounds.Run what you love.


Same here I saw your videos and you have some fine hounds.I like one to run just as fast as his nose will let him.Nothing like a good rabbit race back to the gun with as few of checks as possible.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (May 20, 2012)

yonceyboy said:


> Same here I saw your videos and you have some fine hounds.I like one to run just as fast as his nose will let him.Nothing like a good rabbit race back to the gun with as few of checks as possible.



Amen to that.  As long as they use their nose and mouth right and minimize the checks, I am pleased.  Makes you proud when it all comes together.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 21, 2012)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> Amen to that.  As long as they use their nose and mouth right and minimize the checks, I am pleased.  Makes you proud when it all comes together.



Yes sirrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (May 21, 2012)

yea when I say fast I dont mean like gray hounds or anything just good steady medium to fast beagles, glenns dogs in the video he recently posted are about what im looking for, basically no check keep him moving good dont bark in the same place twice, and I like a lil bigger beagle


----------



## deast1988 (May 22, 2012)

I like fast beagles. A dog who will frequently catch a rabbit is where its at. Saves the shell LOL! Iv seen a pack of dogs that 2 will normally place in field trials whenever there entered and when they run as a pack there hard to beat. They burn it up makes the hunt a lot of work tryin to keep up and tabs on the dogs but so much better then the walkie talky dogs that take the rabbit around the world to offer that shot that couldve happend 20mins ago.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 23, 2012)

Ran my dogs lastnight race didnt last 10 mins at the most before the rabbit was caught not in a open field but in the brush, eventually he got away from the dogs, they circled him to the creek, brought him back across a neighbors yard(limping) into the otherside of the brush, then suddenly there was a split where the girls (my pupTina jumped another rabbit) got up a swamper which took them straight out to the creek, as the only male dog i run stayed on the first rabbit all by his lonesome and boy did i enjoy that outing lastnight!!


----------



## rob keck (May 23, 2012)

i run slow dogs and only kill one rabbit everytime i go hunting.....lol


----------



## mlandrum (May 23, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Ran my dogs lastnight race didnt last 10 mins at the most before the rabbit was caught not in a open field but in the brush, eventually he got away from the dogs,
> 
> 
> Dang Jimmy , your dogs  aint got NO TEETH !!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (May 23, 2012)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> yea when I say fast I dont mean like gray hounds or anything just good steady medium to fast beagles, glenns dogs in the video he recently posted are about what im looking for, basically no check keep him moving good dont bark in the same place twice, and I like a lil bigger beagle



If you running fast dogs you going to have checks. Slow dogs do'nt have checks.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 23, 2012)

Every rabbit race has checks, i just like for mine to be when the gun sounds off!!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (May 23, 2012)

I never have checks when the gun goes off because the rabbit has checked out for good.


----------



## swampcat95 (May 23, 2012)

I like the medium speed dogs.  I don't enjoy hunting dogs that are constantly overrunning the track.  A real good dog to me only runs as fast as the track is hot.  Most of my dogs are 6-7 dogs, and that is what I enjoy.  I only killed a few rabbits all season, but I had many more opportunities.  I love listening to the dogs run, NOT TRAIL.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 23, 2012)

I like the Gamey, Gritty, Down Right Nasty meat dog mentality in a dog, i want that carnivore primal instinct to show in all my dogs as they run to catch their prey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Streetsweeper (May 24, 2012)

Im here fella's......my computer kinda gave up on me. Now to answer the posts on here. 

John, you already know the deal! 

Jimmy, you know too, because like Glenn you have a couple of hounds out of my kennel. 


Simple fact is, I want the fastest hound I can put on the ground. With that will come checks, break downs, etc...... its a part of running hounds. One of the main reasons I like running swampers, I like big running rabbits. Do I have some knuckle heads in my pack, I sure do. Do I have and hunt with some of the hardest hunting dogs (Glenn and Jen's hounds) Ive seen, you betcha. Would I own a med speed dog, ummm NO! If you want that call Daddy Rabbit. If you want a hound with big foot and hunt. Holla at me.........I know a guy!


----------



## Cottontail (May 24, 2012)

Streetsweeper said:


> Im here fella's......my computer kinda gave up on me. Now to answer the posts on here.
> 
> John, you already know the deal!
> 
> ...



Very well said Streetsweeper.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 25, 2012)

Yes sir The Races are Similar to NASCAR with Just a lil More Fuss!!!!!!!! Cant wait For This Fall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Streetsweeper (May 25, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Very well said Streetsweeper.



How did you know, that you were "that" guy?


----------



## Cottontail (May 25, 2012)

LOL !! I thought your were the guy and i was being nice so i can talk you out of one those pups iv'e been hearing about.


----------



## gemcgrew (May 25, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> LOL !! I thought your were the guy and i was being nice so i can talk you out of one those pups iv'e been hearing about.



I can't even talk him into sending me a picture of those pups! Something top secret in the works over there.


----------



## Streetsweeper (May 29, 2012)

I tried to send you a video....lol, Cottontail... holla at me I will hook you up.


----------

